# Installing a window



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

How easy is it to install a window? or can I just cut out a square and glue some glass in it? or one idea is if I cut a hole but put a bug screen instead, so it will cool a little better.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I have repaired mine once using Plexiglas i bought at a hardware store
I just measured my old one and traced and drilled the mounting holes and was done.
Took about an hour.
Or you might want to get a hold of the manufacturer and see if they can send you a replacement. :wave:


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

i dont my very own window. i used a dremil but alot use jigsaws. basikly marck the shape you want but say inch in rom sides cut it out and get a nice peice of plexi and double side tape it in simples as that a nice touch is to use some half beading and trim the cutout befor sticking plexi in mate


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok I have not a clue as to what drew said, but I don't have a window so I can't get a replacement to something I don't have. And I don't know anywhere I can buy plexiglass (Infact I did not even know you COULD buy Plexyglass)


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey Wolf. Well we are both in Toronto. Just go to the Home Depot or Rona. any place like that will sell it. Also Lee Valley will sell the lexan sheets in varying thickenesses.

Jones


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

sorry i was very tired at that post lol i will try and explain what i did or if youd prefer i could post some pictures kind of step by step. basicly i took off the side panel(door) then marked out with a pen the shape of the window i would like. i then got out my dremil tool and startd grinding along the line i had drawn. i used a reinforsed metal griding disk for the dremil rotary tool i have. after i had cut along all of the lines i removed the scrap metal then cut the perspex(plexiglass) which i bought from B&Q my local builders merchent and home store. i cut it 2 cm bigger than my new hole in the side panel. after cleaning the panel up i applied double sided sticky tape which also purchased from b&q. i then simply placed the perspex over the tape then pressed down for a few seconds and that was it i now have a windowed side panel.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

you can use dremel or jig saw, just make sure to sand away the filings and sharp edges.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I have been toying with the idea of cutting out a great big holw in my exisitng case through the lexan and then applying a metal shield and then attaching a great big 140mm fan or even two 120mm spinners to create some nice airflow. I would get a nice 6 fan set up including the cpu fan and perhaps even replacing the GPU stock unit.

Jones


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I have been toying with the idea of cutting out a great big hole in my exisitng case through the lexan and then applying a metal shield and then attaching a great big 140mm fan or even two 120mm spinners to create some nice airflow. I would get a nice 6 fan set up including the cpu fan and perhaps even replacing the GPU stock unit. I have a nice Dremmel that would suit the task quite well I think.

Jones


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Well I don't own any power tools that would cut it. I don't know what a dremil is either. Would a regular saw do the trick? With a steel blade of course.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

derek_jones_36 said:


> I have been toying with the idea of cutting out a great big hole in my exisitng case through the lexan and then applying a metal shield and then attaching a great big 140mm fan or even two 120mm spinners to create some nice airflow. I would get a nice 6 fan set up including the cpu fan and perhaps even replacing the GPU stock unit. I have a nice Dremmel that would suit the task quite well I think.
> 
> Jones


LOL I would love to see that...post some pics if you do it


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Well I don't own any power tools that would cut it. I don't know what a dremil is either. Would a regular saw do the trick? With a steel blade of course.


Basically its a small rotary tool used for fine precision cuts, etching, engraving etc.
Many different attachments for it. you can pic one up for about 30 to 40 bucks.
I would not use a regular saw it might coarse up the edges of the glass. then you will end up filing and that would take forever.
If you budget allows it, try and pick up one of those rotary tools


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The actual Dremel brand is quite expensive. The lowest price one I found with a quick check is this one. 30 bucks, don't know what attachments come with it though. You can always buy some cutting discs or whatever you need.
http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...d=1408474396672841&subctgrid=1408474396672871


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

normal saw wont work i tried a half hacksaw tool what ohas a handle atached to a hacksaw blade at only one end it wasnt any good. pop into any metal work shops and they will do it for you for cheap if not free. orr you could go to a tool hire place and pick a jigsaw and drill up for a low cost as youd hire for half day only


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

and the plexi, if you have to cut it, use a LOW LOW LOW blade speed jigsaw with a plastics/composites specialty blade. the plexi wont melt on you but it'll cut like butter.


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

or use a fine toothed hand saw and just run a stanley knife along the cut edge to remove the slight bur. if you use thin stuff use a stanley blade to score the sheet. run it over about 4 times then snap it thats the way thin plexi is best cut


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow sounds like it's super complicated, but I was not talking about cuttning the glass, I'm sure I can find a peice already to size. My concern was cutting my side panel, what could do the job there. I don't have the budget for any tools really, unless there is one for like $10 haha I'm poor. So would a regular steel blade saw work with the side panel?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Wow sounds like it's super complicated, but I was not talking about cuttning the glass, I'm sure I can find a peice already to size. My concern was cutting my side panel, what could do the job there. I don't have the budget for any tools really, unless there is one for like $10 haha I'm poor. So would a regular steel blade saw work with the side panel?


most panels are 1 foot square, 1 foot by 2 foot, and 2 foot square. 

You can use a steel blade, might get warn out. 

My friend has put a 7" cutting blade in a skil saw and cut steel that way before...dont reccomend it tho.


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

a saw would work yeah but i realy carnt see how your going to get the saw through the metal without cutting a hole for it


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

With regards to the case mod for the side fans. I really believe that it can be easily done. All it would take is for a proper size fan and to make sure it comes with a wire cover that you can use to cover the fan after the hole is cut in the side cover. Just make sure that you have a clea plastic side on your case or you could even cut a peice of plexi to fit the side and then cut the hole in that. There's really so much with the proper work area that you could do and with the right tools you could really complete a nice mod. I'm gonna take some pics of my case tomorrow and then see what can be done.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

What if I just take a hand held circular saw and cut a big square in the panel?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> What if I just take a hand held circular saw and cut a big square in the panel?


thats what my friend did, but he was cutting corrogated metal roofing, not 3.3mm+ thick computer doors.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Whatever corrugated metal roofing means. But if it will work with some kind of roofing that is most likely thicker than it should work with a PC case right?


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

yup will work fine with the right disk in. i assume you know to use a metal cutting disk lol. be carefull as youl probly have to pull the guard back to see where your goin to start as it will only take one dipping it flush to the panel then moving it like a few inches. i dont recomend this method as i would like you cut some fingers off with my advise lol but yeah it would work


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

No I wouldn't cut it myself, I'd get someone else to chop their hands off lol.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Whatever corrugated metal roofing means. But if it will work with some kind of roofing that is most likely thicker than it should work with a PC case right?


its actually thinner, about 1.5 mm or so.










That said, it throws ALOT of sparks and you need to have something spark resistant underneath it to prevent the blade from breaking (hitting concrete) or keeping stuff from catching fire. The optimal thing to do is put a pair of 2x4's along the cut line so the blade can go through without touching anything.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Or I can just create a stand with nothing in the middle, just wide enough to hold the panel in place.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Or I can just create a stand with nothing in the middle, just wide enough to hold the panel in place.


exactly..all you need. 

I had a 5.5" cutting blade on an angle grinder once...the blade shattered while cutting some plastic, i only had basic goggles on....i only use full face shields now with any high speed tool/equipment.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

How does anything break with plastic? what is it made of paper?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> How does anything break with plastic? what is it made of paper?


I had too much pressure on the cutting blade.

One of the blade chuncks barely missed my face and a few pieces put holes in the walls/ceiling. Hence i wear full face.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

HAHA magnethead you have 3,333 posts. But that is scary, too much pressure can break those things? omg


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

well, a 6000 some odd RPM blade that's 2mm thick and 5.5 inches diameter. Yea, they shatter like glass....


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I cut mine with a jigsaw and HSS blade. It took some bracing to stop the aluminium from warping and buckling, but it worked ok.
Heres pic (before switching to the spec under my screen name):



















The red edging is the stuff used in RVs etc, its like a U shaped clip with retainer barbs covered in rubber.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

When you drill the holes for that fan, how do you do it do it does not crack?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> When you drill the holes for that fan, how do you do it do it does not crack?


plexi is very easy to drill. Use a medium blade speec with a small bit. It will crack of you go too slow, and melt if you go too fast. It looks like SFS is using 4-40 or 6-32 SAE screws. Not sure of metric equivs.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Just used the bolt/nuts that came with the fan. You are best off getting anti vibration fan mounts though, it will eliminate over tightening and cracking (like mine did, top right)


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

stressfreesoul said:


> Just used the bolt/nuts that came with the fan. You are best off getting anti vibration fan mounts though, it will eliminate over tightening and cracking (like mine did, top right)


just saw that since you mention.

I just thought of the best way. But Dell and arctic cooler pro use rubber bullets instead of screws.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Never tried the rubber mounts, but you can get them.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3294


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

drilling plexi is simple my advise is put some tape over the are you witsh to drill either electrition tape or maskin tape works. then glamp the plexi to some wood or like i normlay do just put your weight on it. then drill the holes applying very little pressure till your through simple as that realy. too much prssure at once will crack the plexi aswell as going to slow as stated above


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

drew16387 said:


> drilling plexi is simple my advise is put some tape over the are you witsh to drill either electrition tape or maskin tape works. then glamp the plexi to some wood or like i normlay do just put your weight on it. then drill the holes applying very little pressure till your through simple as that realy. too much prssure at once will crack the plexi aswell as going to slow as stated above


duh i forgot about putting down tape. works for cutting too.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

"SFS is using 4-40 or 6-32 SAE screws" what the heck does this mean?

Anyway sounds pretty simple, all though I forgot when we got on the topic of fans.
What are cheap cases that people know of that has pre-installed windows (preferebly with fans)?


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well for cheap cases tiger is pretty inexpensive...below...check them out.


http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2549301&Sku=TC3J-4032 P

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2477938&Sku=A406-1069

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1446793&Sku=A107-1048

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3438627&CatId=1520

Not too sure what your idea of cheap is but...


Jones


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

IMO i like the thermaltake armor w/ the 10" fan. The antec 900 has the side fan located for single GPU systems, i dont think it puts very much forced ait to the second lower card.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> "SFS is using 4-40 or 6-32 SAE screws" what the heck does this mean?
> 
> Anyway sounds pretty simple, all though I forgot when we got on the topic of fans.
> What are cheap cases that people know of that has pre-installed windows (preferebly with fans)?


the standard fan screw is a 4.5 to 5 mm course screw with about 10 to 12 threads per inch. The bolts that stress free is using aren't normally the ones you would get with most fans.


----------

